
NASA's Mars Rover Crashed Into a DMCA Takedown  - cooldeal
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/8/6/nasa-s-mars-rover-crashed-into-a-dmca-takedown
======
joshbaptiste
“The good thing about automation is that you don’t have to involve real people
to make decisions. The bad thing about automation is that you don’t have to
involve real people to make decisions.”

Indeed and this is what scares from relying completely on Google's services.

------
mtgx
So when is Google going to scrap the automatic takedown engine already? Or are
they really "cool" with stuff like this happening every now and then, even if
they feature extremely important stuff like landing on Mars.

